# NREMT-P exam!



## Emttech (Dec 17, 2011)

Today I completed the Paramedic exam. What a nerve racking exam!  My test shut down at 110 questions which leaves me feeling uneasy!  Did I do bad or good?  Who knows!  Lol. Guess I will have to wait and see!  Did anyone else think alot of the questions were irrelevant to EMS work?


----------



## Imacho (Dec 17, 2011)

First!  And no.


----------



## Emttech (Dec 17, 2011)

Imacho said:


> First!  And no.



Wow such a long and thought out answer!


----------



## Medic2b1623 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Emt-p exam*

I took the beloved test 4 times. Finally got it after the refresher. Very nerve racking indeed. I had alot riding on passing the test for me, for the family and my whole sense of sanity. What are you using to study?


----------



## Emttech (Dec 17, 2011)

I just took it today so I don't know the results yet.  I literally just finished the paramedic program so all the information was semi fresh.  If for some reason I did fail the exam do you have any recommendations a site/materials that I could study from for that test?


----------



## Medic2b1623 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh yes I do.
Parameducators.com
It will cost you about $70? I think. The quiz's are 50 questions long. They even tell you in the beginning that your scores will be low but the more quiz's you take the better scores you get. They even tell you the why's if your answer was wrong. Let me know how you did and what you think.


----------



## Medic2b1623 (Dec 17, 2011)

Also did the test give you percentages on your categories??


----------



## Imacho (Dec 18, 2011)

Emttech said:


> Wow such a long and thought out answer!



You wanted a response and I gave you one. Quit complaining.


----------



## ramrod5022 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Results???*

Well did you pass or not? You should know by now. I'm testing this week!


----------



## qfelly (Dec 21, 2011)

did you pass?


----------



## Emttech (Dec 22, 2011)

*Test*

I passed!  I'm a Paramedic!    So I passed with my test shutting down at 110 questions!  Certainly was a nerve racking experience between practicals and written but worth it in the long run!


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 23, 2011)

any advice? taking mine next tuesday, i really at this point don't have a clue as to really what to pinpoint and study


----------



## Hockey (Dec 23, 2011)

themooingdawg said:


> any advice? taking mine next tuesday, i really at this point don't have a clue as to really what to pinpoint and study



http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php


----------



## themooingdawg (Dec 23, 2011)

Hockey said:


> http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php



worth it for 70 bucks?


----------



## Hockey (Dec 24, 2011)

themooingdawg said:


> worth it for 70 bucks?



Very.  You might even be able to pick "Renewal" and only pay $40.  If you don't pass, email them and they'll extend one month


----------

